# COnverting hard wired sconce into a plug in



## AudreyS (Jan 28, 2010)

I purchased a 2 (60 watt) light hard-wired wall sconce (230 V 50 HZ AC), but want to convert it to a plug in for future use in a different location (in a nursery now).  The sconce has 2 white wires and 2 black wires and an additional copper ground wire attached to the lamp base.  I have also purchased a polarized lamp cord, electrical caps and a rotary on off switch. Can this be done??? thanks!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 28, 2010)

For US 120v fixtures, the two black wires go to the short slot in the outlet and the two white wires go to the long slot. 
It'll still work if you switch the black and white wires but there will be less personal safety.

You might want to check the outlet that you are going to be using with an outlet tester.  
http://www.toolking.com/media/catal...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/6/8/68100041_1.jpg
They don't check for all ~30 possible faults, but they should check for a reversed hot/neutral.


----------



## AudreyS (Jan 28, 2010)

The lamp cord has no round hole.  Do I need to get a 3 pronged lamp cord or can I ground the lamp to something else?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 28, 2010)

Can you post a link to your fixture?  Picture, specifications, etc.?


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 28, 2010)

It will be near impossible to legally and safely convert a hard wired fixture to corded. 

How will you ground it?
How will you contain the wiring and splices?
How will you mount it?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 28, 2010)

You will have to purchase a three wire cord whip (available at the big box stores) and make your connections inside the fixture.  The two black wires in the fixture will attach to the single black wire on your cord and the two white wires in the fixture will attach to the white wire on your cord.  the copper wire in the fixture will attach to the green wire on your cord.  You will have to provide a means of strain relief so the cord doesn't pull on the wired connections in the "electrical caps".  Between the cord and the fixture you will attach interupt the black wire with the in/out of the dimmer switch.  The white wire will pass thru the mounting box for the dimmer switch and the green wire will attach to the mounting box (if a metal box) on both the plug side and the fixture side.  You might be able to find a cord with a dimmer swith already installed inline.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 28, 2010)

kok328 said:


> You will have to purchase a three wire cord whip (available at the big box stores) and make your connections inside the fixture. . .



But the safety of what you achieve will depend on your knowledge, skill & ability level and how much you copy existing designs that have been UL approved.

I guess one way to do this, since you have a forum, is to post pictures of what you build and see if anyone here can find a flaw in the materials or workmanship or design.

By adding a fuse and a thermal cutout you can possibly make it safer than what is commonly available.


----------

